#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Need ASTM A228-18 (2018)

## Rizky Farizan Fiqri

Hi All,


Does anyone has ASTM A228/A228M-18, Standard Specification for Steel Wire, Music Spring Quality ?

Before, Thanks in advanceSee More: Need ASTM A228-18 (2018)

----------


## pedrogarcia

I have this version:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

